
Mozilla Is Fighting for EU Copyright Law Reform - y7
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2016/08/24/eu-copyright-law-undermines-innovation-and-creativity-on-the-internet-mozilla-is-fighting-for-reform/
======
LTom
>It’s illegal to share a picture of the Eiffel Tower light display at night.
The display is copyrighted — and tourists don’t have the artists’ express
permission.

Here in Belgium, freedom of panorama was recently introduced. This law was
opposed by progressive parties, who cited the French situation as the ideal.
I’m glad the law passed anyway, but this progressive stance against freedom of
panorama worries me in the long run.

I hope Mozilla is successful, but I fear they may face strong opposition from
those who should know better.

------
meh2frdf
The panorama situation is pretty stupid. But the rest of mozillas argument is
pretty weak, and their approach of describing it and getting lay people to
sign a petition is poor form in imho.

